# What type of ax is this?



## fishtail (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## fishtail (Dec 17, 2016)

And what is the correct handle for it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

It`s a broadax. Does it have a single bevel or a double bevel?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks like a broadhatchet, but it seems to be intermediate in size between a broadaxe and broadhatchet, though. It doesn't have the typical wide blade of most broadaxes. I have an old broadaxe, and a single-bevel broad hatchet that looks a lot like yours, except smaller. I made my own handle for it. The bigger broadaxe was used for hewing square/flat surfaces on logs, and carried a short handle that is curved to keep you from busting your knuckles on the log as you hew it. What ever it is, it looks like a nice old axe, and is probably really good steel.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks guys!
It is a double bevel.
I half way expected it to be a type of hatchet but wasn't sure due to its size.
It was owned and used by one of my great uncles that was somewhat experienced with dowel and pin construction. 
I'll tote it to Agri Supply and see if I can find a handle that reasonably fits. I'm right now undecided as to a straight or curved handle.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2016)

fishtail said:


> Thanks guys!
> It is a double bevel.
> I half way expected it to be a type of hatchet but wasn't sure due to its size.
> It was owned and used by one of my great uncles that was somewhat experienced with dowel and pin construction.
> I'll tote it to Agri Supply and see if I can find a handle that reasonably fits. I'm right now undecided as to a straight or curved handle.



Straight handle. If it was a hewing-type axe, it would have a single bevel and the handle would curve away from the flat side.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 17, 2016)

Straight it is!
Thanks!


----------

